# Thinking about Bolt - Questions



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

1 If you have 2 Bolts can the see each other, view recordings, schedule recordings, etc?

2 Can 1 Mini see all Bolts on the network?

3 Can you remove and replace th 500 GB hard disk with a 2, 4, 6 TB hard disk, as well as adding en external esata hard disk?

4 Can you add multiple hard disks in a single enclosure connect to Esata JBOD)?

5 For someone considering leaving DISH, is there a way to transfer 8-12 TB of programming from external drives on a Hopper with Sling to a Bolt?

Bob


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Wexlerbob said:


> 1 If you have 2 Bolts can the see each other, view recordings, schedule recordings, etc?


Yes have to be on same LAN and on same TiVo account. 


Wexlerbob said:


> 2 Can 1 Mini see all Bolts on the network?


Yes again must be on same LAN and all on the same TiVo account.



Wexlerbob said:


> 3 Can you remove and replace th 500 GB hard disk with a 2, 4, 6 TB hard disk, as well as adding en external esata hard disk?


Bolts use 2.5 inch drives so you are limited to what is available in the 2.5 format which is 4TB - see thread in this forum. Not sure if you can still add the one and only approved Western digital 1TB external eSata Drive if you have done an internal upgrade or not - my guess is no.



Wexlerbob said:


> 4 Can you add multiple hard disks in a single enclosure connect to Esata JBOD)?


Unless you buy custume setup from Weaknees.com TiVo only accept one TiVo approved external eSata drive, which is a 1TB Western Digital drive which doesn't appear to be made anymore.



Wexlerbob said:


> 5 For someone considering leaving DISH, is there a way to transfer 8-12 TB of programming from external drives on a Hopper with Sling to a Bolt?
> 
> Bob


Not directly - you might be able to record video from Sling output with a computer and then move it to the Bolt but depending on the total size most of the video would have to be stored on the computer.


----------

